# Injen Intake CAI filter clean w/out removing bumper?????



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

has anyone been able to remove and clean the filter and an Injen CAI without removing the bumper? I broke a few tabs off the bumper installing it and am very scared to remove it again incase they all break and I need to replace the whole thing....... if not, when I do take the bumper off to clean it, ill go back to SRI and stay that way just to avoid any more issues.

Thanks


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I installed my CAI just by removing the passenger side wheel and the inner wheel well plastics. I wasn't about to take my bumper off to install it. It couldn't have been any easier by removing the wheel.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

wonderful!!! thanks


----------

